# ANDROID KILLING Console/PC



## Prashmith (Sep 26, 2014)

With the launch of Nvidia Shield TabLet with TEGRA K1 
and trine 2 and other Console games coming to Android IT kills Xbox 360 AND PS3 AND WITH 192 KEPLER CORES

*i.imgur.com/3XRkt4v.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SnGKMF4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JELMk3p.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ksxy3wz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ukt0ips.jpg


----------



## sksundram (Sep 26, 2014)

You high or what?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 26, 2014)

Good luck playing on that. You'll either fry your tablet or your eyes. Mobile gaming is shite.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2014)

nah there are some kinds of games that are good for touchscreens 
tower defense is best example 
mobile games are sharing shelf space with made for pc or console titles since a long time now 
another good thing mobile games are doing is reviving old pc and console titles from all eras and giving them new life. Doom, PoP, Carmageddon, Re-Volt, GTA, Bioshock, KOTOR are examples... 
Babylonian Twins was originally made for Amiga, but was in development hell and never released, Mobile allowed the title to flourish 
world of goo got better critical ratings on touchscreens years after releasing on PC and Wii

so it is terribly unfair to say "mobile gaming is "

at same time saying it is "killing" console and PC is also too hopeful


----------



## $hadow (Sep 26, 2014)

Ain't going to happen. Consoles gaming is going to get strong where as mobile gaming is now started to reach its saturation


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't think it would be killing PC or Consoles anytime soon. But it could take portable gaming to the next level.

Heating and power could be an issue though.


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Sep 26, 2014)

sure mobile gaming is gaining traction but if you are keeping up with the news you will see while pc sales growth are overall stagnant but gaming pc and parts are seeing year on year improvements which show no signs of declining.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 26, 2014)

Killer word for gaming consoles is highly overrated.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2014)

it's great that there are games for keyboard+mouse, touchscreens, controllers and motion controllers 
each is unique and best for some kinds of games that use those best


----------



## srkmish (Sep 26, 2014)

Guys, dont take him seriously. He is a serious android enthusiast with other posts like these.

*www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/183801-android-pwrd-pc-vs-windows-mac.html?highlight=
*www.digit.in/forum/mobile-games/160730-gaming-android-vs-ios-3.html#post2108995


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 26, 2014)

well i might be doing the right thing learning cuda then...............


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

This is only for causal gamers,....Hardcore gamer will still stick to PC or Console.


----------



## seamon (Sep 26, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> This is only for causal gamers,....Hardcore gamer will still stick to PC or Console.



YEP!
Just imagine playing any Windows game on a touchscreen. EWWWW.
Android ruined GTA San Andreas for me already.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2014)

^nobody told square enix that

you guys are thinking about titles ported from pc / console to mobiles. 

steam/ windows store / xbox store all have titles that originated on touchscreens 

how difficult is it to accept that touchscreens are a great medium for different types of games, that are as valid as "games" as any other platform


----------



## DVJex (Sep 26, 2014)

The 360 and PS3 were released years ago and DX 9 was the best then. And besides PS3 does not use DX it uses openGL.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

With TEGRA K1, Now I can play Candy Crush with awesome and HD graphics


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2014)

If you guys watch the valve documentary about the steam controller, they raised some excellent points regarding what makes gaming on a touchscreen worse than a controller..
Its all dependent upon actual feedback you recieve on your fingers, which includes muscle memory that is really really essential for hardcore gaming and an enjoyable experience.

ANyway, im not against mobile gaming.. i too enjoy dem..
PS: Any patapon fans here ?


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

^^ Point


----------



## seamon (Sep 26, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> If you guys watch the valve documentary about the steam controller, they raised some excellent points regarding what makes gaming on a touchscreen worse than a controller..
> Its all dependent upon actual feedback you recieve on your fingers, which includes muscle memory that is really really essential for hardcore gaming and an enjoyable experience.
> 
> ANyway, im not against mobile gaming.. i too enjoy dem..
> PS: Any patapon fans here ?



PATAPON OP!(on PSP)
PATA PATA PATA PON!

- - - Updated - - -



abhigeek said:


> With TEGRA K1, Now I can play Candy Crush with awesome and HD graphics



We'll able to play in 4k resolution with 8xMSAA.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> ^^ Point



that handheld consoles with thumbsticks and buttons better than touchscreen
they should remake xperia play with thumbsticks, dont mind the thickness as long as it provides a proper gaming experience


----------



## Vyom (Sep 26, 2014)

Playing Asphalt 8 with touch screen's swype based gestures on my N7 feels great. A totally different experience playing with an XBox controller on PC.
So I do think mobile gaming is a whole different medium of playing games. Can't kill Consoles though.

Both can co-exist peacefully.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2014)

yep tactile feedback is good, and something touchscreens don't offer 
but some games don't need tactile feedback 
all games are not good on touchscreens, but some are best on touchscreens
eg: world of goo, tiny tower, plague inc, fruit ninja, some board games... these titles won't be improved with tactile feedback 
something like Red Steel II, is only good with a motion controller and nothing else. Each input type has titles best for it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2014)

needs better Title skills...
mobile gaming is a new highly growing market with vaster reach and audience. can't kill pc/console market.
may trump pc/console in number game.. but can't kill it.

PC business will always evolve and 1 up mobiles in performance, unless quantum unicorn computing.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 29, 2014)

USB otg ftw!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2014)

To be honest.

Mobile gamers are mostly casual gamers there are none, if not a few hardcore mobile gamers because controls on a mobile device are still quirky at best.

However, consoles and PCs are the domain of hardcore/enthusiast gamers and as long as such gamers exist, PCs/Consoles would never phase out.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> To be honest.
> 
> Mobile gamers are mostly casual gamers there are none, if not a few hardcore mobile gamers because controls on a mobile device are still quirky at best.
> 
> However, consoles and PCs are the domain of hardcore/enthusiast gamers and as long as such gamers exist, PCs/Consoles would never phase out.



This.


----------



## root.king (Sep 29, 2014)

Not possible until RAHUL.G*NDHI becomes PM


----------



## Anorion (Sep 29, 2014)

it's not that these titles don't exist 
Galaxy On Fire 2
Anomaly Warzone Earth
Sword and Sworcery EP 

these are some titles best on touchscreens, even though they are available on other platforms, and they cannot be improved by tactile feedback (ok maybe they can, but that would involve custom buttons for each game popping out of the touchscreen based on context) 

The amount of effort, the art, the story, and the over all experience is as much fun and engrossing as PC and console titles. some titles have been poached from pc and console mid development, and many good gaming studios are making mobile games (Square Enix, Ubisoft, EA, 2K to name a few). Some titles have amazing production values, Broken Age has a hollywood voice acting cast, Star Legend's concept art was made by the same guy who made concept art for Tron. Just because mobile games are accessible to a wider range of the population, and all of them do not identify themselves as gamers, does not make the games themselves any less hardcore

PS have to agree, some titles are rip-offs, Injustice on console is far superior to Injustice on a touchscreen, no energy mechanic, wider range of animations, although the touchscreen version looks better (maybe because you are so close to the action?) 
Some other titles that originated on touchscreens are too complicated and unplayable on touchscreens eg: that Deus Ex : The Fall 

but there are awesome titles too


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 29, 2014)

OP is the same guy who started this - *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/184110-d-o-n-t-make-gta-v-pc-port-petition.html

Android too have hell lot of piracy. STOP making games for Android...! Lets start petition

No offence bro...


----------



## $hadow (Sep 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> OP is the same guy who started this - *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/184110-d-o-n-t-make-gta-v-pc-port-petition.html
> 
> Android too have hell lot of piracy. STOP making games for Android...! Lets start petition
> 
> No offence bro...


And then let us all shift towards Ios


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 30, 2014)

Its simple conclusion for:
Causal Gamers- Mobile touch games
Hardcore Gamers- PC and consoles


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 30, 2014)

I feel weird playing games on mobiles which have joystick on its interface. your fingers cover the screen and no feeling of the controls at all.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I feel weird playing games on mobiles which have joystick on its interface. your fingers cover the screen and no feeling of the controls at all.



Only if had transparent fingers....


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 30, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Only if had transparent fingers....



Indeed. =)) again it's all good for fun and on-the-go games but nothing beats taking it easy, melting into your chair/couch then just playing on a console or pc/laptop XD


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2015)

BTW, Nvidia is releasing its Shield console, which is basically an Android based set top box for your TV. They also claim to have ported many games like Crysis 3, Borderlands, etc to Android. So, I think android could come to the living room after all.

More info: 

NVIDIA SHIELD Android TV | This Is How You Play TV

The Nvidia Shield 4K Android TV set-top/console is now available | TechRadar


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

And I am still waiting for nexus player.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2015)

hariyaksh said:


> It's amazing how mobile gaming has evolved over the years. But by no farthest stretches of imagination can you even compare mobile and console/PC gaming let alone stating your hypothesis that mobile games are killing consoles. I can still understand a comparison between PC and Console but what you say my friend is highly unimaginative. PC/Console games these days provide FHD to UHD graphics while most mobile games are stuck on HD or SD graphics. Besides, given the compactness of the space in a mobile phone and lack of memory, I don't think we will have multpile GBs of game in the near future. while an average PC/console game takes up 15-20 GB of space on Hard disk, the average maximum phone memory of a mobile phone is between 16-24 GB. (That does not mean all phones lie in this range, there are a few with upto 128 GB memory too !!) Secondly, heavy mobile games are in the range of a few GBs, probably 2-3 GB max and playing these games still heats up the phone like a toaster. I can go on and on about the Console-Mobile gaming comparison but I suppose I have made my point.


Will, OP mentioned Android, not mobile gaming. Android is just an OS and is not limited to mobiles. Android runs on smart TVs and game consoles too these days.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2015)

To be frank I started playing dear trigger 2 on my N7 with game pad and all I can say that this is best of both worlds.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 13, 2015)

platform and specifications don't matter so much any more
games from all times and platforms are finding a new home in mobile/desktop digital delivery platforms. See a lot of the same games share shelf space on mobile and desktop.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2015)

hmm
for example, galaxy on fire II, VVVVVV, super hexagon, plague inc, anomaly warzone earth, limbo... 
even jetpack joyride, samurai vs zombies defense, radiant defense or Tiny Death Star
so much fun on all platforms


----------



## Desmond (Jul 15, 2015)

hariyaksh said:


> True, but then irrespective of the device, the android based games are still in their primitive stage. You can pick any game and compare it to their console/pc equivalent. For e.g., Injustice: Gods Among Us pc v/s android-iOS version or GTA Vice City PC v/s android version. The graphics, the gameplay, the controls of pc versions surpass those on android.



Dude, you can use a controller with android. Do you know about the Ouya console? It is a pure android console complete with controller and you can play all your android games with it.


----------

